# Show of your new Gear here.



## Viking's Vape (3/6/19)

So I'm looking for a cool setup. I've been vaping for around 2/3 years,and still loving it. But I need something new. These two are my current vape masters. But lets see what cool kits you guys have come up with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (4/6/19)

Viking's Vape said:


> So I'm looking for a cool setup. I've been vaping for around 2/3 years,and still loving it. But I need something new. These two are my current vape masters. But lets see what cool kits you guys have come up with.


Your current kit seems quite up to date @Viking's Vape. What you are experiencing is the gravitational draw of the vaping rabbit hole. Have a look at the "bumpety bump" thread where you can monitor the rest of the gang's decent into the depths of vaping gadget addiction.

Welcome and regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------

